# coles contact



## colinhard (May 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,
           i am trying to get onto the Coles power model web site but can not get through can anybody help many thanks colin


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 13, 2013)

Hmmm, their site is down. Someone else mentioned that too

http://www.colespowermodels.com 

shows:



> Our Website is currently under construction. Please check back later. In the meantime, please call us at 409-547-3400



Don't know if they're working on a new website (sorely needed !) or they are out of business ??

Mike


----------



## portlandron (May 13, 2013)

Seems that about once a year the Coles web site goes down. Suggest you do a "search" on the site regarding Coles and use a credit card to make any purchase. This gives you the ability to dispute charges if you don't get what you ordered.


----------



## e.picler (May 13, 2013)

Hello all!
I`m also trying t get in touch with them. No response.
Last yeaar I purchased a kit of the V8 flat head.
I just received part of the kit (I live in Brazil). It is missing the block, oil pan, intake manifold and I don`t know what else.
No information about what have occured. The last contact around March last year they said  it was sent in 3 boxes.
Since that no news. They do not reply my recent e-mails.

If you know how to contact them besides the telephone, please let me know.

Edi


----------

